# First look at a Series 3



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Just found this link on eBay of somebody pre-selling a new series 3 with a number of photos of the unit. Must be somebody who either works for TiVo or whoever actually makes them for TiVo. I think this kind of listing is against eBay rules so it may not be there long. Seller indicates it will be available Sept. 1!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Series-3-H...733829441QQcategoryZ11725QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

The pictures look like they were either taken at CES or stolen from Megazone's pictures at http://www.tivolovers.com/253205.html.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

It's just the pictures from CES this year. Anyone could do the same.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Pre-sale items must be guaranteed for shipping within 30 days of the sale. So this is definitely in violation of Ebay rules.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/pre-sale.html


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Based the cropping and picture sizes, I would say the pictures were taken directly from my site: http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-01/tivos-series-3-lives/

I let ebay know neither megazone nor I have given him permission to reuse them and that the item isn't available for sale within 30 days (per mick66).

EDIT: He's linking directly to my photos. Am I allowed to use the word dick on the forum? This guy qualifies. I'm going to change one of the pictures now. Stay tuned...


----------



## undertow (Feb 2, 2002)

davezatz said:


> EDIT: He's linking directly to my photos. Am I allowed to use the word dick on the forum? This guy qualifies. I'm going to change one of the pictures now. Stay tuned...


I love it when people are stupid enough to directly link! Nice retaliation! Next, comes the porn pictures so they'll ban him from ebay!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

davezatz said:


> Based the cropping and picture sizes, I would say the pictures were taken directly from my site: http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-01/tivos-series-3-lives/
> 
> I let ebay know neither megazone nor I have given him permission to reuse them and that the item isn't available for sale within 30 days (per mick66).
> 
> EDIT: He's linking directly to my photos. Am I allowed to use the word dick on the forum? This guy qualifies. I'm going to change one of the pictures now. Stay tuned...


LOL.

Nice. You should have a little more fun with it.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

Very reserved of you, Dave. What's great is the pictures are probably in his cache, so he may not know they've changed for a while.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

It's not much, but at least he'll have to work harder pilfering the pics. Believe it or not I practice a little restraint. Something about sheeps came to mind...  If I'm hosting his traffic I should have a little fun, right?

EDIT: ebay just ended his listing, right as I was putting the good porn in... damn!


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Based the cropping and picture sizes, I would say the pictures were taken directly from my site: http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-01/tivos-series-3-lives/
> 
> I let ebay know neither megazone nor I have given him permission to reuse them and that the item isn't available for sale within 30 days (per mick66).
> 
> EDIT: He's linking directly to my photos. Am I allowed to use the word dick on the forum? This guy qualifies. I'm going to change one of the pictures now. Stay tuned...


Ain't eBay fun!!!

Glad that this thread led me to your site showing the Series 3 pix and info! For $7. a month Series 3 looks pretty slick indeed!


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

davezatz said:


> It's not much, but at least he'll have to work harder pilfering the pics. Believe it or not I practice a little restraint. Something about sheeps came to mind...  If I'm hosting his traffic I should have a little fun, right?
> 
> EDIT: ebay just ended his listing, right as I was putting the good porn in... damn!


It apparently is still up with three "I AM A DICK AND I WILL TAKE YOUR CASH" boxes in place of some of the photos!


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

It seems to be removed now. I missed it! That did't take long to get rid of.

Enjoy life,
Steven


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Just curious - for anyone that saw the auction, what was he actually selling? And for how much?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

A Series3 for $500, to be released on 9/1. Of course 90+ days is way beyond the permitted time frame to reverse a charge, file a claim, or even leave negative feedback So basically he was selling nothing.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

The idiot has actually relisted the item again on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Series-3-H...734017936QQcategoryZ11725QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Yup, there it is!

Not sure where he got these pics as I didn't see the original, but it's pretty obvious that they are from a booth somewhere.

I reported it, but I don't know how much notice they'd take of me.


----------



## terryfoster (Jul 21, 2003)

The pictures are from zatznotfunny.com


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

How do I post an screen shot? This is great!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks for the head's up. I don't have time to play much this morning, but this should be enough for now. 

PS I also reported it to ebay, saying I did not authorize hosting the images. (Whatever they may be.  )


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

It's better to be up front than sheepish on eBay!


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

WOW!

That's about as subtle as a fart in a spacesuit!!!

If that doesn't get him banned, nothing will. Time to get those complaints in folks.


----------



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

terryfoster said:


> The pictures are from zatznotfunny.com


...and they are fascinating to look at.

I also reported the listing.


----------



## terryfoster (Jul 21, 2003)

I suppose this will flush out everyone else that has been linking to the images on zatznotfunny.com

Also note that he claims the S3 to be CableCard 2.0 compatible.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

terryfoster said:


> I suppose this will flush out everyone else that has been linking to the images on zatznotfunny.com
> 
> Also note that he claims the S3 to be CableCard 2.0 compatible.


It is compatible with the multistream spec of CC 2.0.  (Bidirectional specs of 2.0 are still being fought over, so we'll sort of being seeing a 1.5 card in the interim.)

Once the auction ends, I'll put the correct photos back in case others are linked. Heck, I or others probably reposted here in the forum somewhere.


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

Dave,

That is sooo not funny. You told me you wouldnt post my picture with that girl!! lmbo 
I wonder if that idiot really understands what his pix look like.... that is WAY beyond funny. 


john


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

It doesn't pay to mess with a TCFer and I have the proof!

Some idiot in Ebay has a re-listing of a TiVo Series 3. He is trying to get people to pay him $500 to get one when they are released. However, we not only don't know when it's being released to the public, but also how much it will cost!

He made the biggest mistake he could by linking the pictures back to a TCFer's website. They are pics from CES, so, this particular TCFer got his own back by changing the images.

Let's just say they are NOT for family viewing!!

I'm not sure I should even provide a link to the listing as it now contains the F-bomb and p0rnography, but I'm sure a persistant search for TiVo Series 3 might find it (if it hasn't been removed yet!).

Now THAT's payback.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

LOL! Serves him right!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I found this one. Yipes!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

LOL! Man, I wish I hadn't checked that out from work.


----------



## terryfoster (Jul 21, 2003)

For posterity sake here's a screen capt that is safe for work and safe for this forum.

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

I can't stop laughing. This is good.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

LOL as well. *Better put a NSFW tag on this one. *


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I closed it so quickly I didn't catch the URL for the pix. Which TCFer is it?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I found it with a simple "TiVo Series 3" search. There are only two entries.

The nasty pictures are not at the top of the listing. They are definitely NSFW, and maybe NSFanything.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Here's a "clean" rip from the Coffee House forum, where this was originally posted...



terryfoster said:


> For posterity sake here's a screen capt that is safe for work and safe for this forum.
> 
> Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Pictures have now been removed, except for the one he uploaded himself of the S3.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

That's great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I never knew you could do that.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Inundated said:


> Pictures have now been removed, except for the one he uploaded himself of the S3.


You're looking in the wrong place, then. I just pulled the page, updated it and saw what I didn't need to see again!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I just saw them way to go Mr. Zatz!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> You're looking in the wrong place, then. I just pulled the page, updated it and saw what I didn't need to see again!!


No, I'm looking in the right place.

This is odd - the pictures have all disappeared in Firefox, but they show up again in IE 7! (I first saw the pictures in Firefox and did nothing to it.)

Oh, well.


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok so now we know you as "ZatzTooFunny" - Dude that is priceless - worthy of a MasterCard Commercial! 
Stealing pix from Dave's Website - $0
Selling a S3 which isnt out yet - $500 +
Having Zatz NUKE your Ebay auction - PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah, it's probably better he linked to me than to megazone who is kinder, gentler, and more mature.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> LOL! Man, I wish I hadn't checked that out from work.


Ditto...the MAN may be monitoring us!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

What fuggin idyot!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

How is this auction still alive? Didn't they pull yesterday's within minutes of it being posted?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

SeanC said:


> How is this auction still alive? Didn't they pull yesterday's within minutes of it being posted?


He relisted it. Oh well, at least we're having a little fun at his expense! Speaking of which, I removed the pornagraphic image since so many of us are looking. I wouldn't want anyone to get in trouble at work. I replaced it with a picture of me looking really shady at the Apple store a week ago.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I know he relisted it. The original one last about 30 minutes I believe, then today he relists with the exact same auction but for whatever reason, even though it has been reported, it is still an open auction.

I'm puzzled about the difference in response in the 2 days.


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

I can only hope that the S3 comes out for a $600 price thus forcing him to lose $100! lol


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Inundated said:


> I found it with a simple "TiVo Series 3" search. There are only two entries.


*Yup!*

(A $795. Lifetime Gift Card good for Series 3.....Hmmm!)
 (My bad. Delete this post if it's in violation, Dan!)


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

The guy has revised his listing and removed all but the one main picture of the actual unit. He also removed the September 1 reference so eBay now has nothing on which to remove the listing. They certainly have no idea when a Series 3 might be available so most certainly will let the listing stand. I think all we can do is hope nobody gets sucked in.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

hawk4hire said:


> I can only hope that the S3 comes out for a $600 price thus forcing him to lose $100! lol


Perhaps the seller is the winner of the Idol Speculation contest?


----------



## ArcticZ (May 23, 2004)

as i've never bough anything from ebay, i've just looked. Can't you post a question and it will show up on the page for the seller to respond?? If so, some one with a ebay account should post a question as how he/she is selling this when theres no date on when its do out or the price.

but this thread has been pretty funny this morning! )


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

For those with an eBay account here is the link to the correct complaint category:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/pre-sale.html

The eBay item number is 9734017936

Maybe if enough eBayer's report him they will take a harder look!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I've reported the listing to eBay.

I presume he had other pictures that Dave "took care of" - sorry I missed those, must've been funny as hell.

This listing has fraud written all over it - hope no one gets scammed before eBay pulls it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

scroll up some. Someone took a screen capture, so you can see what he did.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Here's a better link with which to complain to eBay which gives you a box you can fill in with info to support your concern instead of just the plain item number (which you still also need):

http://pages.ebay.com/help/contact_us/_base/index_4.html?item=&topic=index_4&continue=Continue+>


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok so I wrote and asked him what happens if the "released" version of S3 cost more than $500, here is his response.

Oh sorry. Well if it cost over $500 I would cover it. If it cost's under $500 you get no refund. I have a friend that owns an electronics store and he can get me 10 of these things as soon as they are released. He thinks they will be $499

So for what its worth - his "friend" will get him 10 of these - wonder why his "friend" didnt think of listing them on Ebay himself.....


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Even bearing that in mind I call shenanigans. 

So assuming his assumption is correct his plan is to sell it at 0 profit (not counting whatever he can get from his shipping charge)? I still think this is a total scam and anyone who buys from this guy is gonna get stiffed.


----------



## JohnTivo (Dec 2, 2002)

If he can get them for $499, then he's not making any money after listing fees are taken into account. 

My assumption is that the guy is hard up for cash...


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

I totally agree - hmmm "pay me $500 now and I might can, sorta, maybe get you a S3 when they get released - whenever that is". So if he gets 10 suckers, errr I mean buyers, that nets him $5000. Free for 90 days? And soon your money is a gone!!
What is it W.Fields used to say?? "A fool and his money are soon parted!!" lol


----------



## terryfoster (Jul 21, 2003)

JohnTivo said:


> My assumption is that the guy is hard up for cash...


And those people are the most trustworthy


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

hawk4hire said:


> Ok so I wrote


I also wrote and asked some questions, including the release date. No response yet so far ...


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

The auction has been removed, again.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

maybe the third time is the charm.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Ebay just killed the auction. He's also "no longer a registered user" of ebay. Not sure if the Infringing Claim form they had me fax in had any impact or not. Frankly, I don't care if people reuse any photos on my site with credit - share and share alike. Heck megazone was letting me reuse them in that post. But if the ebay guy wants to scam folks out of $500, someone else can host the traffic. Though it's rare one can have such direct impact on an obviously fraudulent listing like that.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Darn it, i was about to bid 99 million for it.

I really want a series 3 

-smak-


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

smak said:


> Darn it, i was about to bid 99 million for it.
> 
> I really want a series 3
> 
> -smak-


I bid 99 million and 20 for it


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

Smak and Zeo - that was the funniest yet - right after Dave's payback! lol


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I bid 99 million and 20 for it


You know you guys are going to start rumors that the S3 will be offered for 99 million initially now, you know, I mean it was on ebay anyway.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

SullyND said:


> You know you guys are going to start rumors that the S3 will be offered for 99 million initially now, you know, I mean it was on ebay anyway.


It was on eBay?! And I MISSED IT? Get outta town!!!!

I thought it wouldn't be out until the second half of 2006?!


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Ebay just killed the auction. He's also "no longer a registered user" of ebay. Not sure if the Infringing Claim form they had me fax in had any impact or not. Frankly, I don't care if people reuse any photos on my site with credit - share and share alike. Heck megazone was letting me reuse them in that post. But if the ebay guy wants to scam folks out of $500, someone else can host the traffic. Though it's rare one can have such direct impact on an obviously fraudulent listing like that.


Dude, I'll be at TON of people reported him, that plus relisting it after it got pulled are likely what got him booted from EBAY completely! Servers the [email protected]$$tard right though...

I got the listing saved to an html file on hard copy before it was taken down though.

I liked the Mastercard commercial analogy!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

JasonRossSmith said:


> Dude, I'll be at TON of people reported him, that plus relisting it after it got pulled are likely what got him booted from EBAY completely! Servers the [email protected]$$tard right though...


That's definitely what happened, as ebay is just now following up on my complaint. Good work, TCFers - maybe we just saved someone $500. Though one of my buddies thinks one of those rumored Nigerian Internet scammers will be coming for me.


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

Heck no Dave - they STILL owe me money first... 

Dang what I should have done was use their email address to bid on the Series 3!!! They deserve each other!! 
Nuttin better than to get a scammer scammed by another scammer!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

davezatz said:


> That's definitely what happened, as ebay is just now following up on my complaint. Good work, TCFers - maybe we just saved someone $500. Though one of my buddies thinks one of those rumored Nigerian Internet scammers will be coming for me.


well I already got all the money from the Nigerain treasury. how else do you think I could bid 99 million and 20


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

Zeo - so you're the one who has all the money - I was still waiting on my inheritance from they poor engineer who died and had no family to inherit his millions so they were supposed to funnel all his money through MY account. Now I find out they had you to help them... dang! hahahaha


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

hawk4hire said:


> Zeo - so you're the one who has all the money - I was still waiting on my inheritance from they poor engineer who died and had no family to inherit his millions so they were supposed to funnel all his money through MY account. Now I find out they had you to help them... dang! hahahaha


yah thanks for letting me get to it first  it is also why I have so much time to waste here 

PS if I win the bid for the S3 I will name it Hawk, just as soon as it arrives


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Dear TCFers:

Let me introduce myself. My name is Jack and I own 2 TiVo's. Recently I was in Nigeria and was given the opportunity to purchase 100 Series 3 TiVo HD units at a cost of $24.99 each. They are very nice units and I am sure you will like them. If you would like to purchase one, please immediately send me your mother's maiden name, your SS number, all of your bank account numbers, your employee ID number, your 401k account number and a stamped self addressed envelop along with a check for $24.99 and I will send you one of the Series 3 TiVo's.

Very truly yours,
Jack from Nigeria


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The stamped self addressed envelope is a deal breaker for me Jack, shipping from Nigeria can be pretty expensive especially as I'd want 3 of them... otherwise sounds good!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

JacksTiVo said:


> Dear TCFers:
> 
> Let me introduce myself. My name is Jack and I own 2 TiVo's. Recently I was in Nigeria and was given the opportunity to purchase 100 Series 3 TiVo HD units at a cost of $24.99 each. They are very nice units and I am sure you will like them. If you would like to purchase one, please immediately send me your mother's maiden name, your SS number, all of your bank account numbers, your employee ID number, your 401k account number and a stamped self addressed envelop along with a check for $24.99 and I will send you one of the Series 3 TiVo's.
> 
> ...


Man, I could have saved $98,999,995.01 if you had only told me sooner


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's gotta be a fake - it's not in all caps.


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

A little OT, but in case any of you haven't seen these ebay revenge topics:

This is the ebay equivalent of robbing a bank and leaving your wallet behind:
http://www.amirtofangsazan.blogspot.com/

And the more classic:
http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/index.html


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

stevel said:


> It's gotta be a fake - it's not in all caps.


...AND...it's missing all of the misspellings!

Jim


----------



## Weaselboy (May 1, 2005)

Owned !!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dtreese said:


> And the more classic:
> http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/index.html


That is funny!!!! ROTFLMAO 

Dan


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Yeah, it's probably better he linked to me than to megazone who is kinder, gentler, and more mature.


BWAHAHAHAHA! ****, I would've linked to someting like Goatse.cx (yeah, I know that's been taken down now).


----------

